# shrimp with betta fry



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Can i keep some shrimps with my betta fry and will the shrimp disturb the fry


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It depends on what kind. Of shrimp it is. I have had ghost shrimp with my fry and they could never catchbth fry. Just leave some plants in the tank so they can chew on.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would be careful with ghost shrimp with really young/small fry-ghost shrimp can and will attack/kill the fry if they can catch them....but as long as the fry are fairly large and you have plenty of space you might be fine....but it can still be risky.....

With RCS-I have never had any problems with them bothering the eggs or fry in my spawning tanks......... As a matter of fact I will be releasing a spawn that I just artificially hatched into one of my NPT RCS 10gal tank...just like I have done several times in the past and have not had any issues with the RCS harming the smallest of Betta fry-they will however, eat any dead fry-but that is what I want them to do....


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i never tried that unless you know what your doing (you probably do) i would'nt suggest it because you'll have to keep an eye on those shrimp ;-)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> I would be careful with ghost shrimp with really young/small fry-ghost shrimp can and will attack/kill the fry if they can catch them....but as long as the fry are fairly large and you have plenty of space you might be fine....but it can still be risky.....
> 
> With RCS-I have never had any problems with them bothering the eggs or fry in my spawning tanks......... As a matter of fact I will be releasing a spawn that I just artificially hatched into one of my NPT RCS 10gal tank...just like I have done several times in the past and have not had any issues with the RCS harming the smallest of Betta fry-they will however, eat any dead fry-but that is what I want them to do....


I agree! Also Apple snails( other snails ) do the same as well. Ghost shrimp are just faster and GET the food. Snails wait for their food so they can scavenger up.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

What are RCS?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

RCS-Red cherry shrimp...


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

My lfs sells these at a high price,enough to buy two bettas.


----------

